# Detroit vs.Cleveland, game 2



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

I don't know if any of you atre watching the Shock/Rockers game, but it being horribly officiated.

HORRIBLY.

STuart


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

HORRIBLY. OH MY GOD 

Stuart


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

I thought the first game was officiated poorly as well.

Detroit is lucky not to be eliminated right now. Cleveland should have had that first game, they just couldn't find an answer for Swin Cash. Cheryl Ford did play a bit better today. Too bad Latoya Thomas sure is playing like the Rookie of the Year right now.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Yeah... that game was horribly officiated, but wasn't the TV coverage outstanding? :grinning: Well...maybe that is a little biased of me, you think?


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> Yeah... that game was horribly officiated, but wasn't the TV coverage outstanding? :grinning: Well...maybe that is a little biased of me, you think?


Your crew did a great job catching all those horrible calls, GR.

Kudos! 

Stuart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Game 3 should be more like game 1 than game 2. This is a great series. I believe the coach of the year has been out-coached and the rookie of the year has been some up by another rookie? Thoughts?


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> Game 3 should be more like game 1 than game 2. This is a great series. I believe the coach of the year has been out-coached and the rookie of the year has been some up by another rookie? Thoughts?


Agreed. Latoya Thomas is showing everyone why she was the first pick of the draft. I'm actually pulling for Cleveland now. That team has got some heart. The final game should be a great one.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Predictions for Game 3?

I think it will be close but Swin will save the day, again!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

honestly, i didnt think cleveland would have made it this far. well, that shows my lack of faith. im pulling for the rockers now because alot of people are against them. too bad i wont see the game though. im going to be at the comets/monarchs game.


~go comets~


----------

